# PG/PC in NetPro einrichten?



## baalrok (13 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, wann und ob ein PG in NetPro eingefügt werden soll, oder muss. Was kann man damit erreichen. 

Danke für eure Antworten im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 August 2008)

Soweit ich weiß für projektierte Verbindungen muss eine entsprechende Station eingefügt werden. Und wenn man möchte, dass die Online-Schnittstelle automatisch mit dem Projekt umgeschaltet wird. Für den einfachen (= normalen) Zugriff ist keine Projektierung notwendig. Für den Siemens-OPC-Server schon eher.


----------



## baalrok (13 August 2008)

Aber würde ich dann, bei einer projektierten Verbindung, nicht eher eine PC Station einfügen, oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied? Wäre ein OPC-Server nicht ein stationärer Rechner?


----------



## ChristophD (15 August 2008)

Hi,

PG/PC Station brauchst du auch dann, wenn du über Routing noch andere Geräte erreichen willst die an einer anderen Schnittstelle der CPU hängen.

z.B. PC -> SS1 CPU SS2 -> Antrieb

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Approx (30 August 2008)

Stellen wir uns vor, in dem Step7-Projekt existieren mehrere CPU'en. Manche sind brav via Ethernet zu erreichen, manche aber sind schnöde Profibus-Slaves und eigentlich nur via MPI mit "Anstöpselung" anzusprechen (z.B. Profibus-Slaves der Ethernet-Master-CPU'en). Dann macht es Sinn, ein PG mit ins NetPro zu integrieren, dann braucht man nicht mit dem Kabel von CPU zu CPU zu laufen, sonder erreicht alles via Ethernet.


----------



## Maik.Ma (12 September 2022)

Hallo,
ich glaube, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das auch die Lösung für mein Problem. Ich habe eine SPS an der Sinamics über Profibus angeschlossen sind. Mir ist es im Moment nicht möglich über Starter auf die CUs zu zugreifen.

Bei einer anderen SPS ist dies möglich, einziger unterschied in den Projekten ist das Netpro. Bei einer ist eine PC Station drin und bei der anderen nicht. 

Ich werde das einmal testen.


----------



## ChristophD (12 September 2022)

ja sollte in dem Falle auch die Lösung sein


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2022)

Maik.Ma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich glaube, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das auch die Lösung für mein Problem. Ich habe eine SPS an der Sinamics über Profibus angeschlossen sind. Mir ist es im Moment nicht möglich über Starter auf die CUs zu zugreifen.
> 
> Bei einer anderen SPS ist dies möglich, einziger unterschied in den Projekten ist das Netpro. Bei einer ist eine PC Station drin und bei der anderen nicht.
> ...


Noch ein Tipp:
Hast du in NetPro ein PG eingerichtet hast, dann ist das auch der bevorzugte Zugriffsweg.
Wenn du direkt an der Anlage bist und z.B. wieder über Profibus oder eine lokale Netzwerkverbindung online willst, dann musst du die PG-Schnittstelle neu einstellen.


----------



## PN/DP (13 September 2022)

Maik.Ma schrieb:


> Bei einer anderen SPS ist dies möglich, einziger unterschied in den Projekten ist das Netpro. Bei einer ist eine PC Station drin und bei der anderen nicht.


Ich weiß nicht ob das für Sinamics auch gilt: für Zugriff auf SPS, HMI, ... ist nicht entscheidend, ob ein PG/PC-Objekt in NetPro vorhanden ist, sondern ob und welchem Netz das PG/PC-Objekt "Zugeordnet" ist. Und wenn von einem Typ Netz nur ein Netz vorhanden ist (nur 1x Profibus, 1x Ethernet, ...) dann braucht kein PG/PC zugeordnet werden, dann vermutet z.B. der Simatic Manager den Standort des PG aus der Einstellung von "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen".

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das für Sinamics auch gilt: für Zugriff auf SPS, HMI, ... ist nicht entscheidend, ob ein PG/PC-Objekt in NetPro vorhanden ist, sondern ob und welchem Netz das PG/PC-Objekt "Zugeordnet" ist. Und wenn von einem Typ Netz nur ein Netz vorhanden ist (nur 1x Profibus, 1x Ethernet, ...) dann braucht kein PG/PC zugeordnet werden, dann vermutet z.B. der Simatic Manager den Standort des PG aus der Einstellung von "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen".
> 
> Harald


Sobald die Anlage über einen CP mit dem Firmennetz verbunden ist und deine Geräte aber am Profinet / Profibus hängen, brauchst du NetPro.
Für den Zugriff muss S7-Routing aktiv sein


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 September 2022)

Beim Starter lassen sich die Subnetzübergänge aber auch manuell einstellen, man muss nur die Netz-IDs kennen.


----------



## Maik.Ma (13 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das für Sinamics auch gilt: für Zugriff auf SPS, HMI, ... ist nicht entscheidend, ob ein PG/PC-Objekt in NetPro vorhanden ist, sondern ob und welchem Netz das PG/PC-Objekt "Zugeordnet" ist. Und wenn von einem Typ Netz nur ein Netz vorhanden ist (nur 1x Profibus, 1x Ethernet, ...) dann braucht kein PG/PC zugeordnet werden, dann vermutet z.B. der Simatic Manager den Standort des PG aus der Einstellung von "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen".
> 
> Harald


ah, verstehe. Bin auch der Meinung das ich früher einmal Verbindung zu den Sinamics aufbauen konnte (Routing). Allerdings habe ich vor ein paar Monaten die SPS um eine weitere CP und somit um ein Profinet erweitert. Wahrscheinlich brauche ich seitdem im Netpro die PC Station.


----------

